# FINALLY GOT OUT FISHING



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

I finally got out fishing for the first time this season yesterday. took my boy's and headed over to benson marina. had a good catch between the 3 of us we caught 30 mud cat's and 7 channels in little over 2 hours


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice! Where is Benson marina? What were you using?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

it's west of logan and i was using worms.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

How big were the channel cats?


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

my boy caught the biggest a 19 in so nothing big but fun to catch, I caught one that was 17in and 15in the other 3 were less then 10ins each.


----------

